# Pool filter sand



## binhle (Sep 19, 2011)

Does anyone know where I can get pool filter sand (this time of the year). Already been to Lowe's and Home Depot, no luck. Some place in the GTA is best.


----------



## fishy420 (Apr 14, 2013)

How much are you looking for?


----------



## binhle (Sep 19, 2011)

fishy420 said:


> How much are you looking for?


Maybe 100 lbs. Don't want to drive too far.


----------



## qualityshrimpz (Dec 15, 2009)

I could get you some. I work for a pool company lol


----------



## Atom (Sep 17, 2014)

Canadian Tire has some in white with black flecks. It actually looks pretty nice!

Check with qualityhitz first though he's a great guy.


----------



## qualityshrimpz (Dec 15, 2009)

I didn't know canadian tire still has it it stock. How much is it?


----------



## Atom (Sep 17, 2014)

Not sure if they're in stock everywhere, but my buddy got some in Mississauga. 20 lbs for $9.99

Aurora is a lot closer to Newmarket than Mississauga though!


----------



## binhle (Sep 19, 2011)

qualityhitz said:


> I could get you some. I work for a pool company lol


 Can you get me some? PM send


----------



## Pocky (Jun 20, 2015)

Pioneer family pools I think? It's beside princess auto on hwy7. Where that fire and ice restaurant thing is. Or was it 2001 audio video? It's in the hwy7 404 area


----------



## Kimchi24 (Mar 22, 2013)

I get mine from a pool shop just under dufferin and steeles. It is about 10-20 bucks per 50 lbs


----------



## qualityshrimpz (Dec 15, 2009)

do you mean discounters? we deal with them too, wholesale rates


----------



## Sick Lid (Dec 13, 2015)

Picked up a 50 lb sac for $12 and change at Starling Pools here in Whitby. White with black fleck.


----------

